# Tape on blades



## kalaeb (Apr 26, 2012)

I know a lot of you guys tape your blades while working on them for handles or polishing spines etc... Is there any tape that reacts adversely with carbon steel? Specifically, if I use a blue painters tape and leave it on a blade for a week while I work on it, am I going to regret it when I take the tape off?


----------



## Andy777 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've never noticed that, and I've had many a carbon blade wrapped up for months months in blue painters tape while I slowly bur surely work on it.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 26, 2012)

wrap it with paper first and then tape the hell out of it. no contact, no problem.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 26, 2012)

+1




sachem allison said:


> wrap it with paper first and then tape the hell out of it. no contact, no problem.


----------



## Mike Davis (Apr 26, 2012)

I have had issues where tan masking tape leaves a slight patina where it contacts the blade. I wrap everything with blue paper towels before i tape it up now.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe this is the gateway to a new type of forced patina?!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 26, 2012)

Marko told me the following after I sent him a few knives secured with blue painter's tape:

_"If you use blue masking tape and leave it on for say overnight, the tape sometimes leaves residue that can react with steel - I messed up my Watanabe this way. I find camellia oil very effective to clean the blade right after the masking tape was used. Same after I use alcohol to clean epoxy if it gets on the blade. Camelia removes any discolorations and restores steel to pristine look. In short, good stuff to have on hand."_


----------



## Taz575 (Apr 26, 2012)

Some people had issues with the Green tape, maybe like frog tape or something?? It messed up some blades when left for a while. I leave blue tape on mine a lot w/o any issues.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 26, 2012)

No problems with blue tape here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2012)

I use blue tape too and haven't had any problems but I know as soon as I typed that out I'm in for a surprise.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't had issues with any color of painters' tape. I have had to work a little more to get other adhesive residues off but no reactions to speak of, so far. I wonder if some of this is due to water, etc getting trapped under there from fingers or even just the weather.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 27, 2012)

I have never had any problem with blue masking tape. i have been known to use duct tape when I am doing handle work, but that can be messy. WD 40 cures all gummy tape related ills, by the way.


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 28, 2012)

I have had issues with tape on freshly etched dammy and 52100 when the tape got wet(da!)


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 1, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I know a lot of you guys tape your blades while working on them for handles or polishing spines etc... Is there any tape that reacts adversely with carbon steel? Specifically, if I use a blue painters tape and leave it on a blade for a week while I work on it, am I going to regret it when I take the tape off?



One of my Watanabe knives developed light rust from being left in a blue painter tape (3M) for a couple of days. My guess is some cladding are more reactive than others. 

M


----------



## StephanFowler (May 11, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I use blue tape too and haven't had any problems but I know as soon as I typed that out I'm in for a surprise.



yep, just don't leave the tape in place for long and you'll be fine.

I wrap with paper and then tape. which is nice because it slides on and off so it's really just a temporary saya


----------



## kalaeb (May 11, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

